# Anyone no about wierd phone #s ?



## Toby (Jan 13, 2011)

Husband made some wierd calls. area code then the # starts with 000. I tryed to call it same # with area code and it wouldnt go through. Anyone know about these? It's awful not knowing what he is secretly doing. The porn is bad enough, the escort services is the killer. He still expects me to take him back when he's done doing so much damage, it hurts. Anyone help? Thanks Toby


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

maybe sending texts to a computer?


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Skype account.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Scammers. Don't even call them back, sometimes when you call back you're charged a small fee which the scammers make $$ off of. If it's someone I don't know and they don't leave a VM then I don't call them back.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

Have you tried 'reverse look up' on whitepages.com?


----------



## Toby (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you, Dan I dont know anything about skype, why would it show a phone # on the cell bill?? I asked him to leave because he hid a new lap top from me for a month. He still wants his cake and eat it to. We have been married 22 years and I feel like he trhew me away like a bag of trash for his virtual girls. When I call the # it wont connect. Thanks, Toby


----------



## miscommunication (Oct 1, 2011)

Can you post the numbers? We might be able to decipher them for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toby (Jan 13, 2011)

SuRe I can Wasnt sure if it was allowed. 661 000-0511. He is digging his addiction so deep I cant believe this is the same man I married sad. Thanks for the help Toby


----------



## miscommunication (Oct 1, 2011)

Does it all start with 661 or are there any numbers ahead of it like 0 or 1?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

Are you both on the same phone plan? If so, can you block him from calling the numbers?


----------



## miscommunication (Oct 1, 2011)

Are the calls inbound or outbound. The 661 area code is in California. I was curious if it might be an international number so checked for international access codes and 66 belongs to Thailand but city codes start at 2 so can't be a number to that location. If its inbound calls then it might be a dummy number (see caller id spoofing) those are usually used by telemarketers and bill collectors. If its text messaging then it could be a short code that identifies a merchant id and campaign id.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toby (Jan 13, 2011)

No, no other # in the beginning just 661 000-0511. The sad thing is like a suker I paid the bill even though we are separeted. I'm not going to do anything except realise I cant take some back when ther cheating on me. I have to keep my self respect. I hope his porn keeps him warm at night. Sick sick man. Its no way to live. He has given up his whole family for pixalated fun. Toby


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

One of my ex's had a porn/webcam addiction. I caught him red handed (...litterally) so many times. Nothing was going to get him to stop, not even me leaving. He continues the same actions with his current GF to this day as far as I know. 

So more than likely, even if you leave and divorce your husband, he still won't stop. Stay strong. It may be difficult to leave, but you don't deserve to be second, especially to a computer!


----------



## miscommunication (Oct 1, 2011)

The number in that format is an invalid number. All US area codes and prefixes start with a 2 or higher number. 1and 0s are dedicated for long distance and international dialing patterns. I'm really curious if the calls are inbound or outbound. If outbound I would be interested in figuring out if they are billing access codes which is doubtful but possible (800 numbers).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I know from here in Canada if it is international you dial 011 in front of the number so it would be 011-66........

I checked it for you and it shows a not in service number.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Toby said:


> Thank you, Dan I dont know anything about skype, why would it show a phone # on the cell bill?? I asked him to leave because he hid a new lap top from me for a month. He still wants his cake and eat it to. We have been married 22 years and I feel like he trhew me away like a bag of trash for his virtual girls. When I call the # it wont connect. Thanks, Toby


Skype is a computer program that allows you to call phones and other Skype accounts via the internet.
I Skype call home because I work overseas and the satellite phone is expensive.
With Skype, I pay $3.00 a month for unlimited calling access.
My wife laughs because my calls come from all over the world according to caller ID, but I am offshore of Namibia or Angola and calling via internet.


----------



## miscommunication (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm unfamiliar with Skype so I went to their website and reviewed the frequently asked questions. The caller id section states you must select a number to the area that you must provide residency to. That number will be the number provided on the caller id when you call someone. But it must still follow the dialing pattern for that location. So based on that it's doubtful that number is Skype unless the content on their website is wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

